# UAV projects?



## Tuna (8 Nov 2011)

does anyone have any news about any Canadian UAV projects on the go? I know that the heron is only a lease and that when it expires, we will look for a longer term UAV solution. I heard something about Canadian UAV's in Libya any other details on that? also does anyone know any of the capabilities of the current heron? hopefully we could get one of the operators on this thread for a full review?


----------



## aesop081 (8 Nov 2011)

Tuna said:
			
		

> I know that the heron is only a lease and that when it expires,



Ahem........it is not "when".....its already done.




> I heard something about Canadian UAV's in Libya



You heard wrong.



> any other details on that? also does anyone know any of the capabilities of the current heron?



There is no "current" Heron.............its done....over...finished........


----------



## Tuna (8 Nov 2011)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Ahem........it is not "when".....its already done.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thank you, I was unsure about the lease length, whether it was until the end of Athena, or until the end of the Afghanistan mission in it's entirety. 

and I am sorry, I should have said "Canadian Made" see below
http://business.financialpost.com/2011/08/23/libyan-rebels-using-canadian-made-reconnaissance-drone/


----------



## McG (8 Nov 2011)

Tuna said:
			
		

> does anyone have any news about any Canadian UAV projects on the go?


Try here or here.


----------



## Retired AF Guy (8 Nov 2011)

Tuna said:
			
		

> I heard something about Canadian UAV's in Libya any other details on that?



The only Canadian UAV was a single mini-UAV the Libyan rebels bought from a Canadian company. This is probably what you are thinking about.


----------



## Tuna (8 Nov 2011)

Retired AF Guy said:
			
		

> The only Canadian UAV was a single mini-UAV the Libyan rebels bought from a Canadian company. This is probably what you are thinking about.



that was it, I thought that they may have something to do with the military, but I suppose not


----------



## jeffb (8 Nov 2011)

There are more UAV's then just the Heron. The Maverick MUAV and ScanEagle SUAV are in use although both are coming to end of lease. That being said, there is little chance that the artillery will give us the SUAV capability anytime soon.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (9 Nov 2011)

Tuna,

Please follow the guidelines you agreed to when you joined here. In particular, the use of capitalization.

Milnet.ca Staff


----------



## eurowing (9 Nov 2011)

The Heron UAV still flies in Afghanistan with a Kangaroo on the roundel as opposed to a Maple Leaf.  Canadian Techs from MDA still do the maintenance.  Perhaps that is why there was some confusion.


----------



## Tuna (9 Nov 2011)

eurowing said:
			
		

> The Heron UAV still flies in Afghanistan with a Kangaroo on the roundel as opposed to a Maple Leaf.  Canadian Techs from MDA still do the maintenance.  Perhaps that is why there was some confusion.



That may have been the source of my confusion, as well as the fact that there is still Operation Attention to finish.


----------



## GMK (6 Jan 2012)

Just curious, who flies the uav's for canada?


----------



## eurowing (6 Jan 2012)

The Heron UAV no longer flies for Canada.


----------



## dimsum (6 Jan 2012)

As of right now, 4 Air Defence Regiment in Gagetown flies the Scan Eagle UAV.


----------



## jeffb (6 Jan 2012)

Maverick MUAV's are operated by the Infantry while the RCAS is the Center of Excellence for them but I'm not sure how, or if they even are, are employed at the Btn's.


----------



## aesop081 (10 Feb 2012)

Unfortunate.....

http://www.cbc.ca/news/politics/story/2012/02/09/pol-canada-nato-alliance-ground-surveillance.html



> Canada pulls out of NATO surveillance project
> 
> U.S., Germany, Norway among countries in UAV surveillance project based in Italy
> 
> ...


----------



## Kirkhill (1 Jun 2012)

Bit of a bump.

Two articles - 

Defense-Aerospace



> Northrop Grumman, L-3 MAS to Join Forces On Unmanned System for Canadian Security
> (Source: Northrop Grumman Corporation; issued May 30, 2012)
> 
> OTTAWA, Ontario --- Northrop Grumman Corporation (NOC) and L-3 MAS announced plans today to join forces on a variant of the Northrop Grumman-produced Global Hawk high-altitude, long-endurance (HALE) unmanned aircraft system (UAS) for Canada to maintain continuous surveillance of its Arctic territories.
> ...



And this older one from Satellite Today



> Contraction, Reaction: Budget Cut Resistance Driving UAV Technology Initiatives
> 
> April 1, 2012 | Via Satellite | Jeffrey Hill
> 
> ...



More at latter link.


----------



## seawolf (4 Jun 2012)

I'm in the process of applying DEO and one of my choices is ACSO.

The ACSO video on the CF site says that ACSO's fly Canada's UAV's. Which UAV's do ACSO's currently fly or will fly down the line.

Thanks.


----------



## aesop081 (4 Jun 2012)

seawolf said:
			
		

> Which UAV's do ACSO's currently fly



None.



> or will fly down the line.



Your guess is as good as anyone else's.


----------



## seawolf (4 Jun 2012)

so I'm assuming they FLEW the UAV's we HAD on lease in Afghanistan?


----------



## aesop081 (4 Jun 2012)

seawolf said:
			
		

> so I'm assuming they FLEW the UAV's we HAD on lease in Afghanistan?



Some were employed as AVOs for the Heron UAV, yes. Others were from the pilot trade.


----------



## dimsum (4 Jun 2012)

seawolf said:
			
		

> so I'm assuming they FLEW the UAV's we HAD on lease in Afghanistan?



Yes, there were a few of us who flew Heron on the last few Rotations.  A couple of us have since been posted overseas to further our experience.  

As for what ACSOs will be doing on UAVs later, your guess is as good as anyone's.  It's too early to tell (so far) with any degree of certainty.


----------



## Virtuoso (25 Jun 2012)

It shouldn't be a problem if we simply use the UAVs operated by the Americans. No need to divert money when we can use other people's money!  ;D 

But it would be nice if we had our own U/CAV program, something along the lines of the Predator. Last time I checked the Chinese revealed some 25 new UAVs in their recent airshow.


----------



## dimsum (25 Jun 2012)

Virtuoso said:
			
		

> *It shouldn't be a problem if we simply use the UAVs operated by the Americans. No need to divert money when we can use other people's money!  ;D *
> 
> But it would be nice if we had our own U/CAV program, something along the lines of the Predator. Last time I checked the Chinese revealed some 25 new UAVs in their recent airshow.



Unfortunately I don't think the Americans would just let us "use" them.  There would obviously be money paid for training, employment, support, etc.  And, remember that the Americans could easily just take back their toys if we're just borrowing them.

And yes, it would be nice if we had our own RPA/UAV program.  That's why some of us are overseas now building on our experience.  However, like all new/shiny/potentially expensive things, they can easily be cut under "budget constraints."


----------



## Loachman (26 Jun 2012)

Virtuoso

You may wish to read more and post a little less.

You are the only one responsible for the impression that others are forming/have formed of you.


----------

